# Guter GUI Editor für Eclipse?



## R3D L10N (13. Apr 2010)

Hi!
Ich bin neu hier und fange gerade erst mit Java an(hab vorher Visual C# geschrieben).
Ich habe Eclipse(3.5.2) und NetBeans(6.8). Wie viele andere habe ich festgestellt, dass der GUI Editor
von NetBeans wirklich super ist. In Eclipse gibt es jedoch keinen mitgelieferten. Ich hab schon von "Visual Editor" gehört, aber der soll ja nicht ansatzweise so gut sein wie der von NetBeans. Gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten? 

Oder: Wie kann ich das GUI von NetBeans in Eclipse importieren? Der Autor von "Java ist auch eine Insel" schreibt ja, er würde mit NetBeans das GUI erstellen und mit Eclipse den rest machen. aber wie genau mache ich das?

Danke im vorraus für alle Antworten


----------



## ARadauer (13. Apr 2010)

ich steh mirs auf den jformdesigner


----------



## noxan (13. Apr 2010)

R3D L10N hat gesagt.:


> Oder: Wie kann ich das GUI von NetBeans in Eclipse importieren? Der Autor von "Java ist auch eine Insel" schreibt ja, er würde mit NetBeans das GUI erstellen und mit Eclipse den rest machen. aber wie genau mache ich das?



Ich hab den von Netbeans auch am liebsten (bis ich TableLayout kennen lernte ) ... ich schätze er wird einfach den Code aus Netbeans kopieren und in eine gleichnamige, neue Klasse in eclipse einfügen oder die .java-Datei die er in Netbeans erstellt hat mit eclipse öffnen bzw. in den src-Ordner des eclipse-Projekts verschieben und dann das Projekt aktualisieren und so die Datei öffnen.
(Musst nur aufpassen, dass Netbeans eine modifizierte Version des erstellten Codes möglicherweise nicht mehr mit dem Gui-Designer öffnen kann)


----------



## musiKk (13. Apr 2010)

Der fehlende GUI-Designer bei Eclipse stört mich auch. Im Moment baue ich halt alles per Hand und warte auf Eclipse 3.6, dort gibt es einen Designer für XWT, der hoffentlich brauchbar ist.


----------



## Wildcard (13. Apr 2010)

R3D L10N hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab schon von "Visual Editor" gehört, aber der soll ja nicht ansatzweise so gut sein wie der von NetBeans. Gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten?


Sehe ich ganz anders, weil der VE im Gegensatz zu Netbeans Matisse sinnvollen (editierbaren) Code erzeugt.
Es gibt viele Alternativen, die besten sind allerdings kostenpflichtig.

Beispiel: Instantiations WindowBuilder products


----------

